# Writing > General Writing >  'Add A Word' Story Game

## Scheherazade

Let's write a story together but this time each person has to *add only one word to the story*, making sure the story and the sentence is still cohent (please copy and paste the sentence so that we won't lose track of it) When you think a sentence is complete, please punctuate appropriately and start a new one.

Here we go:

As...

----------


## chmpman

As I..........

----------


## Charles Darnay

As I stared...

----------


## Scheherazade

As I stared, I...

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented

----------


## Unspar

As I started, I became slightly...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became slightly giddy...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because...

----------


## Scheherazade

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there...

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing

----------


## Charles Darnay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy becasue there in the clearing stood

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then ...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the...

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lilly...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lilly found ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

> As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.


Then the lily found itself...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Then the lily found itself swaying through...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Then the lily found itself swaying through the...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles ...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre ...

----------


## Charles Darnay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds...

----------


## Adelheid

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and ...

----------


## Adelheid

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous ...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows. By ...

Xamonas Chegwe, wonderful image : illuminous shadows !  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows. By the...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows. By the flickering...

Thanks Camelia

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows. By the flickering lantern....

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows. By the flickering lantern of...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows. By the flickering lantern of youth

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing. Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows. By the flickering lantern of youth the...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained, ancient

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros ...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed on...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, ...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.

By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted ...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly ...

----------


## dreamsbegone

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving

----------


## dreamsbegone

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world....

----------


## Charles Darnay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is..."

----------


## ElizabethSewall

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your..."

----------


## tn2743

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left..."

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head..."

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ...

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear...

----------


## tn2743

his left ear listens...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens the ...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens the hoarse

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep...

----------


## dreamsbegone

sadnessAs I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My ...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost

----------


## heidijane

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will ...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those...

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile...

----------


## dreamsbegone

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees....

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because ...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos....

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, ...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for...

(Just out of curiosity, how does one "Romeo"?  :Confused: )

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt...







Robin: I imagined some guys dressed in G-Force clothes...plus I liked the way it sounded.

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting ...

----------


## dreamsbegone

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the hoarse voice with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those birds...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why..

----------


## Theshizznigg

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why.. Why disrepute is unkind?

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Did you read the rules theshizznig?

Obviously not - there's a reason it's called 'Add a word' - can you guess what that might be?

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins ...

----------


## Theshizznigg

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance? ..

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

Teammate...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I ...

(You do realise that this thread is limited to the maximum words rule!)  :Frown:

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted,...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away...

----------


## Sapona

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass.

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run ...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at ...

----------


## Scheherazade

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the...


PS: Do you think you would like to carry on reading a story which starts with these sentences?  :Biggrin:

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling ...






> PS: Do you think you would like to carry on reading a story which starts with these sentences?


"As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because ..." 
However, this is very original!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door, but G-Force...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos ...


p.s. Pensive, I noticed your last 'post', I was about to add the word "high" into the 'weird' sentence.  :Tongue:  Oh .................................................. .

----------


## Pensive

> p.s. Pensive, I noticed your last 'post', I was about to add the word "high" into the 'weird' sentence.  Oh .................................................. .


Sorry, actually I did not see the last three posts. When I opened the thread, I was directed to Page: 9 *smiling sheepishly*

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were ...

----------


## Grumbleguts

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating ...

----------


## dreamsbegone

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating ...

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries...

(What is with the Romeos??)

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas

(sheesh!... look at how this story is proceeding!)

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up..

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds....

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds and

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to... 
(i mean...changes to...?)

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the

----------


## NNoah3

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged...

----------


## Unspar

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, Lord...

----------


## NNoah3

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, Lord we

----------


## b4k4chan

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, Lord we almost

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, Lord we almost screwed

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, Lord we almost screwed up

----------


## myself

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, Lord we almost screwed up the...

----------


## Nightshade

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, Lord we almost screwed up the most...

----------


## Grumbleguts

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever...

----------


## Nightshade

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to

----------


## Grumbleguts

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our ...

----------


## Grumbleguts

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth ...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling

----------


## Riesa

s I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like...

----------


## Nightshade

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles...

----------


## Unspar

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles!"

"What...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in...

----------


## myself

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

----------


## RobinHood3000

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons...

----------


## NNoah3

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie...

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with ... (i meant it to be barbie dolls)

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little...

----------


## Grumbleguts

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming ...

----------


## Grumbleguts

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."
 
Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats. Sophocles...

----------


## NNoah3

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't...

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's ...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay...

----------


## Reichenbach

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it

----------


## dreamsbegone

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine

----------


## ElizabethSewall

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all...

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies...

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a ...

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!

----------


## Theshizznigg

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
A pox!

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed ...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates ...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon ...

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein ...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly ...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical ...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths" replied ...

----------


## Virgil

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied. (hadn't Xamonas already written "replied")
Faithfully..

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied. 
Faithfully diagnosing...

(hadn't Xamonas already written "replied" - He had! Virgil trampled all over it though!)

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied. 
Faithfully diagnosing the...

(hadn't Xamonas already written "replied" - He had! Virgil trampled all over it though! -- :FRlol: that sounded funny!!)

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied. 
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied. 
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied. 
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently...

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad

----------


## wordseraph

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of..

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism

----------


## mir

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets...

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a

----------


## Transmogrified

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial..

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing..

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

----------


## Transmogrified

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!
"Of course!..

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!
"Of course!..guitar

----------


## chmpman

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!
"Of course!..guitar prodigies

----------


## Pabu

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

Of course! Guitar prodigies

Giant...

----------


## white camellia

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic...

----------


## Chinaski

failing .. .

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to ...

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize...

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm.

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm.
Hacky-sac...

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was

----------


## downing

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two persons...
__________________

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled...

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled clockwise....

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals

----------


## samercury

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger

----------


## downing

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift...

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards ...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution...

----------


## Pensive

Argumentative Sod




Join Date: Dec 2005
Posts: 1,833 As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but ...

----------


## RJbibliophil

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in... (is synchronomously a word?)

----------


## Dickensian

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance...

----------


## blp

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and No entry for synchronomously in my Chambers Dictionary, XC, nor dictionary.com, nor my apple dictionary, but google it and you'll find a few other people using it. But, I mean, does it matter?

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity.

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately...

----------


## Jay

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings...

----------


## Chinaski

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! ...

----------


## RJbibliophil

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting...

----------


## Bysshe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit

----------


## dreamsbegone

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. end of story

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed...  :Biggrin:

----------


## RJbibliophil

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva.

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva. But...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.
 
"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait!

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! Theres

----------


## Bysshe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! Theres a

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist ...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere...

(what's a somnambulist??)

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

> (what's a somnambulist??)


A sleepwalker

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."
 
Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards ...

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding...

----------


## MeInDisguise

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays ....

----------


## Riesa

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over...

----------


## TBtheG

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

...

----------


## smilingtearz

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things ...

----------


## cuppajoe_9

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated ...

----------


## Pensive

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...

----------


## kathycf

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers,

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies.

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!"

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly,

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers!

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation,

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly to

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly to capture

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly to capture rapturous

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly to capture rapturous mermaids

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly to capture rapturous mermaids until

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly to capture rapturous mermaids until someone

----------


## Pompey Bum

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly to capture rapturous mermaids until someone remembered

----------


## kiz_paws

As I stared, I became disoriented and slightly giddy because there in the clearing stood two superheros that appeared to be dancing.

Then the lily found itself swaying through the circles of bizarre winds rushing and whistling beyond illuminous shadows.


By the flickering lantern of youth, the passionate but restrained ancient two superheros seemed, on reflection, uplifted and slightly tired of saving the world.

"Why is your left head aflame?"

His left ear listens, the voice hoarse with deep sadness. "My lost love will never walk beside those fragile trees because those dreams have come to pass."

Awaking, G-Force Romeos at attention, waiting impatiently for teatime to come before his manacles felt themselves combatting birds that cough, wondering stupidly why penguins dance.

"Teammate!" I shouted. "Breakfast!!"

Three Warriors turned away struggling to run at the howling door but G-Force Romeos were self-immolating and disintegrating across boundaries. It slowly changes from cupcakelike swimming-pools misted thickly with marsh-gas, entangled creepers on dried-up riverbeds to a pool cue!

"How perplexing!" the warriors raged at Mephistopheles, "Lord we almost screwed up the most pointless battle ever to have our false-teeth rattling like marbles in the crypt."

Klaxons, then destined to make Barbie cue with a little, inarticulate voices coming unbidden like gnats.
Sophocles didn't mash Electra's nosegay because, paradoxically, it had already infloresced. Imagine all the fairies dying without a cause to rationalise!
"A pox!" exclaimed Master Bates, superheroesquely, "Upon my perusal of Wittgenstein, facts sputtered wildly into philosophical diarrhoea!"
"Replenish yourselves with unparalleled xweeths," I replied.
Faithfully diagnosing the carbonated liquid apparently destroyed myriad molecules of superheroism. My disposition towards parakeets has ended-up in a controversial confusing conversation much like this jumble sale extravaganza!

"Of course! Guitar prodigies," Giant Panda logic failing to realize telephone sarcasm. Hacky-sac was googled. Clockwise spirals creating cheeseburger came adrift racing towards resolution but resulted synchronomously in ignorance and ingenuity. Unfortunately the Guitar strings resolutely serenade bellydancing.

Wonderful! Sapphires glinting in moonlit. "End of story!" exclaimed Eva, "But wait! There's a somnambulist somewhere wobbling to-and-fro amidst guards wielding ice trays over musically grown cantaloupes."

Mysterious things gyrated with ...cantaloupes, star fish, otherwise known as exotic square-dancers, and gelatinous anomalies. 

"Blasted Dr. Pepper guzzlers!" 

Suddenly, sluggish pranksters lethargically lifted exploding boxes of hand-made Christmas crackers! Burning in anticipation, the half-mad poets tried haphazardly to capture rapturous mermaids until someone remembered that

----------

